# Help GT20 Starter



## Madmike2 (Mar 20, 2015)

Hi I had a started problem 0n my 87 Ariens gt20. I pulled cover and unbolted the motor and tip to the side to check starter out. The rear bolt and mount are gone( casting must if broke off?) the opposite side towards flywheel is fine both bolts and mounts in place, any ideas on what I can do? thanks, Mike


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The mount on the starter,or the mount on the engine ??


----------



## Madmike2 (Mar 20, 2015)

the engine!!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Ouch ! 
I don't know of any fix for that except either pulling it down,and having a shop heliarc it,or replace the engine !


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Replacing the engine may be difficult. They haven't made the Magnum engines for a long time. That crankcase is a two piece design, so you may be able to replace the one crankcase half to repair it, but I have no idea what a crankcase half would cost.


----------



## Madmike2 (Mar 20, 2015)

that figures, now I have a fricken $1000 lawn ornament with a plow and 60 inch deck? It never fails I buy something to toy around with and it bites me in the Ass! well thanks for the responces anyway...........


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

You can find another Kohler model to replace it,Mike.
As long as the output shaft is the same diameter,and length,it should work.
I've done this with several of my customer's units,with great results.
Is it the vertical,or horizontal shaft engine ?


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

John, he'd have to find a engine that fits in the frame rails on this unit. The Magnum and KT series from Kohler should work. They had to modify the frames on the later Grand Sierra that replaced this unit to get the V-twin Commands to fit. Its a horizontal shaft engine that sits down in the frame rails.

Are the other three motor mounts in good shape yet? If so, a welding shop may be able to braze a chunk of aluminum onto the block where that one was and drill it out for you. Otherwise, make sure the other mounts are tight and in good shape and run it with three. I've seen several Ariens GT's come in the shop with one or even two of the engine mount bolts missing and they were running fine.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I don't know why,but I was thinking "vertical shaft" .


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Just checked ,and no one offers the crankcase halves,either.
Maybe you can find a lawn tractor salvage some where.


----------



## Madmike2 (Mar 20, 2015)

opposed twin


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Sorry, Mike,...brain fart !
Any chance you can find a used KT series online ??

Found this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/M18-kohler-engine-block-/261883669717

Hope it helps.


----------

